# fishing trip



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

this is my plan for the weekend
leave fort lauderdale at 4:00 am saturday
vero beach 6:00 am
go get bait until 6:30am
fishing until 12:00am
nap from 1:00 pm to 4:00 pm at cocoa beach
get more bait until 5:00pm
melbourne fishing until 12:00 pm
nap from 12:30 to 4:00 am
get more bait until 5:00 am
playa linda until 12:00 am
back to fort lauderdale.


ok here we go with the questions
where can i get mullet at this places ?? how about some crabs, shrimp etc etc, any ideas ??
any particular good spots at vero beach and melbourne ?? is playa linda open 24 hours ??
ok guys thanks for the info.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*stand by .............*

the *GREAT KOZLOW* will answer shortly.............


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds to me like you put alot of planning into this time sched.

Here's a list of area bait shops : Most will have what your looking for.

Island Bait and Tackle, Merritt Island - (321) 454-9221 

Captain Jack's, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-3694 

Skeeter Lagoons Bait & Tackle, Titusville Fl. - (321) 383-2001 

Palm Bay Bait and Tackle, Palm Bay - (321) 725-8819 

Pineda Bait and Tackle, 5590 N Harbor City Boulevard, Melbourne (321) 242-3258



Cape Marina, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-8410 

Cocoa Beach Bait and Tackle , Cocoa Beach - (321) 784-9900 

Doc's Bait House, Merritt Island - (321) 452-2288 

Doc's Bait and Tackle, Titusville - (321) 264-0330 

Fish Tales Bait and Surf Shop, Titusville - (321) 267-1841 

Fishing and Diving Center, Cape Canaveral - (321) 783-3477 

Goldstar Bait and Tackle, Melbourne Beach- (321) 724-2566 

Goode's Outdoor Shop, Melbourne - (321) 723-4751 

Indian River Sportsman, Titusville - (321) 267-6480 

Jetty Park Bait Store, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-2771 

Long Point Bait and Tackle, Melbourne Beach - (321) 984-4131 

Natural Bait and Tackle, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-2357 

Paulsen's Bait and Tackle, Merritt Island - (321) 459-2866 

Saltwater Concepts, Cape Canaveral - (321) 784-9700 

Satellite Bait & Tackle, Satellite Beach - (321) 773-6611 

Sunrise Marina and Tiki Bar, Port Canaveral - (321) 783-9535 

Surf Side Bait & Tackle, Floridana Beach - (321) 768-7929 

Tingley's Marina and Fishing Camp, Merritt Island - (321) 452-0504 

Titusville Bait and Tackle, Titusville - (321) 383-0099 

******'s Bait & Tackle, Melbourne Beach - (321) 724-1440 

Wildcat Bait and Tackle, Indialantic - (321) 725-0370 

I get my mullet off the Mel Bch Pier on Ocean Ave in Melbourne Beach on the Indian River. You could also hit the 192 causeway coming over from Melbourne to the beaches . What are you going to target species wise ? That might help me on telling you where to go airnuts . If you are going to go to the Pier to get Mullet and are traveling north on A1A when you get into Melbourne Bch and come to the light at the new Library go straight and the pier is right in front of you as you hit the Indian River.

Here is a spot which verobeachfish told the board about. 

I am near the beach just south of the 17th Street Bridge in Vero. Charts show this area to be Vero Cove, a small indentation from a point near Riomar Country Club to the north and Porpoise Point to the south. The nothern area, near Riomar, has a small parking area (5 cars) and is an excellent spot because there are rocks near shore, providing some structure. To the south, there is only one other public access area and that is South Beach which you can get to by going east on 17th street. The next access area is about 5 miles south of there. At south beach, you can't fish in the lifeguard area, but it is a short walk north or south of there to areas where you can fish. You can even walk to Riomar point, but the small parking area is closer to the point.

Playalinda is fished by a few others on the board and I will let them give you the heads up on that sub. Here is a site for it :
http://abouttitusville.com/outdoors/fishing/surffishing.html

http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/index.html
I think the hours are 6am til 8pm

You shoud hit the shark pit just south of Mel Bch or the Sebastian Inlet .

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/dd_result?...=us&tcsz=Melbourne+Beach+FL+32951&tcountry=us

Directions to the Shark Pit
15. Continue on MELBOURNE CSWY - go 1.2 mi 
16. MELBOURNE CSWY becomes 5TH AVE - go 0.5 mi 
17. Turn on RIVERSIDE DR S/S RIVERSIDE DR - go 0.9 mi 
18. RIVERSIDE DR S/S RIVERSIDE DR becomes RIVERSIDE DR - go 0.8 mi 
19. RIVERSIDE DR becomes OCEAN AVE - go 0.3 mi 
20. Continue on OCEAN AVE/SR-A1A - go 0.2 mi 
21. OCEAN AVE/SR-A1A becomes ATLANTIC ST/SR-A1A - go 1.0 mi 
22. ATLANTIC ST/SR-A1A becomes SR-A1A - go 3.5 mi 
See if this works for ya after you get on A1A at the end of the directions you will continue south for approx 4 miles till you come to Publix on the right. After you pass publix about 1/4 mile start looking on your left and you will see places were you can pull off no signs posted do not go back into the sand unless you have 4 WD on board.
The Inlet:
http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/sebastian.htm
Hope it helps you out. Beachbums , Verobeachfish anyone else ?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php

Here is a list of beaches with access that can be fished Sebastian Inlet north to Playalinda . I have been successful at these places.
Bonsteel Park , Coconut Point Park , Spessard Holland South Beach Park , Go north of Indialantic Boardwalk and Park to the next beach access or right across from Longdoggers ( Hotdog shop) which is at the next light past the Indialantic Board Walk and park in there lot and walk across A1A at the light. No paying for parking .









Hope you have great weather anf conditions for the trip.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks a lot for all the info, sorry about my english but im from overseas, i will be fishing for tarpon and snook, and anything else than comes across, ill try to get some sandflies and see if i can get some pompano, i dont like to fish from piers, to many people, ill be at the beach, im going to buy some clams for pompano and some shrimp, the rest will be with live mullet and some sardines.i also have a medium action rod to cast plugs and spoons for the snook, hope to catch and release a few on light tackle. and heavy duty tackle for those big tarpons, hope the weather cooperates.
thanks again.


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

On your way out to Playalinda for bait:

http://www.skeeterlagoons.com/

They open at 4:30am on the weekends so should work out for you. There are a few other bait/tackle stores in Titusville but their hours are more chaotic (one of the others seems to open and close as the owner sees fit regardless of posted hours).

Two words of warning about Playalinda though:

1. They close the beach during the times around a rocket launch - I don't think there are any rockets going up this weekend though. You can check with the NPS (321-267-1110).

2. Only count on the beach being open during daylight. Meaning if you get there before sun-up you might have to wait at the gate. Their posted hours are 6am-6pm. Again I would call the NPS at the number above and see when they will open the gate.

http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/

Oh and make sure you bring everything you need (water/beer/food) with you - there are no ammenities out there.

I was just out there this afternoon - very windy, lots of weed, strong long shore drift. No one fishing. Hope it gets better in the surf by this weekend!


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

hi - new guy here. 
just wondering if Airnuts made it over here to the east coast.

i saw you guys were talking about the our shop and thought it would sign up and see whats going on.

Am i supposed to get drinks for everyone now??


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Another word of warning concerning Playalinda. Last time I was up there, which was about three weeks ago, they were still checking coolers on the way in. They wont let ya bring alcohol in. You don't have to worry about a launch; we won't be flying this weekend. . And, it costs $5 to get in if you don't carry an annual pass. I wish mine hadn't expired; I would have let you use it.......... The surfers hang around #5. You will want to pass that one up if you plan on fishing. There is a boat ramp right over the bridge on Garden Street, which is the road you will be on to get to Playalinda. I stop in there to check the ramps for finger mullet, and if there aren't any there, I throw for them on the left hand side just past there........ Hope you have good luck..............
Suz


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey RedfishRich,

Next morning that I drop by at 4:30am I'll take you up on that offer of a beer (you were offering right???? lol)! 

Unfortunately, I just started a new job that's got me in an office for 60+ hours a week so I haven't been able to get out much to fish lately. I like your shop though - I was happily surprised to find a large assortment of Exude lures there. I had been going into Orlando previously to get them.


More About Playalinda:
Just FYI, there is no longer a security 'inspection' to get onto the wildlife refuge anymore under normal circumstances (there is a fee though - should have mentioned that). The security inspection was pointless (firearms were always allowed on the refuge anyway), and I'm glad someone finally figured that out. However, Fish & Wildlife and the NPS officers are very active out there - make sure you know the regulations if keeping your catches.


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

This time of year the fish start moving around the bridges and you can catch drum up to 60-70 lbs (if you can get them out of the pilings). My step-son just had an 8 foot rod snapped in half a few weeks ago at the titusville bridge, that goes out to playalinda beach.

wt - have you seen the new bloodline exudes or the crabs.

I have heard a lot of good reports on the crabs and have been doing really well with some of the new colors.

Orange bloodline and white/watermelonseed have been hot.

We have also been fishing the exudes with the new mustad keeper hooks with the sliding keel weight.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

we did made it to the east coast last saturday, we try to fish at vero and melbourne, but the wind and all the sea weed made it imposible, we also went to sebastian inlet and conditions were the same, we ended up returning saturday afternoon, we will try again in a few weeks when the weather turns better, by the way we got stock at the shark pit, some nice guy pull our truck out, so thanks to this person.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey airnuts
Sorry to hear about the bad weather on the trip. Maybe next time .
There is a pier in Melbourne Bch you could fish the Indian River if the weather turns bad and your in the area.

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2325&stateid=12
There is no charge to fish and your not catching a blue Marlin either. Mis information.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Congrats on hitting 1000 post Koz. Just another 775 more and you'll catch up to Jason. Seems like yesterday when Jason hit 1000, oh wait it was  .


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

*Hey RedfishRich*

I have yet to try the Exude crabs - I'll probably give them a try sooner or later though. I always thought that scent impregnation was a marketing gimmick and didn't really help with actually catching fish. But that gunk on the Exudes actually does seem to help when the water level is high in the lagoon and you can't sight cast on the flats.

Woah, only ~975 posts less than Kozlow... Here's some useless info: if Kozlow posts about 3 times a day on average: I would have to post twice as often every day for about 11 months to have more posts...


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for bringing that to my attention Anthony . I will have to mark it on the board calander .


----------

